# GBH2 in Boston



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

It's been asked before, but will D* _ever_ get around to offering GBH in HD? Especially with the Ken Burns series on National Parks coming up - it's tragic that HD can't be worked out.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Why not just use your thread that already exists..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=156535&highlight=GBH2

Just make a new Post and it will bump to the top without you having to start a new thread.

Larry


----------

